# Kittens! (Roof feral sons and daughter)



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Finally, here they are!
If you want to catch up with the story, everything's here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/140876-catching-two-ferals-top-roof-please-advice.html

So now I'm fostering these four babies. I've had so much fun and they've made me so happy :love2 Of course, I'd keep them all if I could (I'm sure you fostering mamas out there can relate to that). Right now they're all on antibiotics because of their eyes' infections. Also taking vitamins and eating special Hill's A/D canned food.
In one week they went from 350 gr. to 550 gr. the smallest one, and from 450 to 700 gr. the biggest one. I'm so proud.
They are around 2 months old.


This is the only girl, I just call her Negra (Black -for a she): She is always purring. She and Grey are definitely the leaders.


























This is Clavo (Nail), such a beautiful boy. He looks like a miniature big cat from Africa. His hair is so straight!


























This is Plomo (Gray), he has the most beautiful belly I've ever seen. He's gorgeous. I'm sure he'll be stunning when he gets older.

























Rulos and Plomo (picture from last week, you can see how thin Rulos was back then)










and this is my baby Rulos (Curls) he's the most loving kitty I've ever met. He's the smallest and the weakest of all four, and maybe because of that I've developed such a special bond with him. He looks and me and meaows in such a loving way. He reaches up to my face with his little paws and gives me kisses in the nose...I almost cried the first time he did that. I don't know what am I gonna do when I have to give him to another family. I'm seriously considering keeping him. I'm desperate.
Can you see how wavy-curly his hair is? and so fluffy I wonder if there's really a cat under all that fluff.










































All together 



































Rulos has no strength to be fooling around like the rest. So when they're all hyper, Rulos is resting...









Hugs 4 everybody!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Awwww! They're adorable!
I especially like Negra and Rulos. Always been a sucker for tuxedo cats AND runts!

I know just how you feel about wanting to find good homes for everybody. Even cats I don't foster, but that I see at the sanctuary every week, I hope they get good homes. Just be sure to do a very thorough check, and if people think you're being too picky, then maybe they won't love the cat as much as you would like them to! (personally I would prefer to be completely interrogated first, rather than just "here's a cat" right away...shows that the adopter also cares about the cat and is not JUST trying to get rid of it!)

If you keep Rulos, there's a phrase for that we use in the rescue group I work with. "Foster failure"...which is both good and bad! LOL you fail at giving them up, but at least they have a guaranteed good home!

I'm taking care of a feral runt right now... again! I brought Zinny in today...her tail was SOAKING wet (it's still winter here, with several inches of snow on the ground), her eyes are all goopy and she's sneezy. I'm not sure she's gained much weight since I let her go 6 months ago (when she comes out of hiding I'll try to weigh her, just to be sure).
I really don't have the money for a vet visit, but she just looks so miserable...and I don't want her to stay that way longer than necessary >_<
I am SO tempted to keep her inside as another pet... but my dad was plenty upset when I had her in last time. If I could find a way to hide her, I would...but I only have 1 room to live in, and I'm sure he'll see her eventually *sob* As it is now, I think I can be okay with telling him "As soon as the other cats are trapped, she's going back out"...which I'll probably have to stand by when the time comes.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

such total cuteness :love2


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I am in love times 4.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Omigosh! Tiny spotted belly! :heart Adorable kittens! Now I want one! XD


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Squeeeeeeeeeeee! I am in love w/ your kittehs! What a great rescue story.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the spotted belly none. I hope they all go to great homes and hope they are all fixed too. hehe..


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you!  

I have lots of doubts... Will they be ok when I separate them? I mean, when I start giving them to new families, eventually there'll be one alone...unless I keep Foster Failure Rulos, 'cause I'll leave the last one with him...but then Rulos will be alone... so "if" I keep Rulos, should I start the introduction process with my other cats right away so he's not alone? (My two kitties are very curious/upset) or should I wait until the rest of the siblings leave?

I'm also worried about their eyes. They are under treatment with antibiotics (drops). I took them to the vet again because after a week of treatment there was not much improvement, and she said it was probably due to their malnutrition so she prescribed vitamins (and l-lysine). Maybe you have other ideas... I have been cleaning their eyes with warm water besides the drops, but that's about it.

Thank you again!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lenkolas said:


>


I think all of the kittens are gorgeous, but these two pictures...I think I've fallen out of my chair a million times because of the cuteness and sweetness factor. My bum is not happy with me right now. lol!!!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> I think all of the kittens are gorgeous, but these two pictures...I think I've fallen out of my chair a million times because of the cuteness and sweetness factor. My bum is not happy with me right now. lol!!!


I KNOW!! That's why I'm keeping him (so, it's official: Rulos is a Foster Failure...thanks Vivid :love2 )

He has a hoarse meow. Poor baby. I love him so much. I hope Gatito and Chiquis accept him. So far Gatito seems indiferent (as usual) and Chiquis very jealous.



Chiquis: "Yo pal, did you hear that? There are OTHERS behind that door, I can hear them! Man I'm so angry!"
Don Gatito: "They are actually your siblings, so this must be your fault"
Chiquis "I hope Mom's not thinking about keeping them..."

_*Little did he know...*_


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Awwww they are so precious!!
I love them all, so cute


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

IME, adult cats are curious and generally forgiving of kittens. Rulos will be okay when he is the only kitten left. If you want, after the kitts have recovered from their eye ailment, you could begin intro-ing all of them to your adult cats. I've done that with the last two foster litters I've had. Usually, I only intro'd my friendlier cats to the kitts, but the last two litters I did it backwards and allowed THEM to come out and intro with the adult cats. It only took about a week's adjustment and everyone was fine. There were still a few hisses from Malibu, Pretty and Shasta, but my other 6-7 cats were cool with the kittens running around.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Now my heart is one big pile of mush after all this cuteness!!!! I'm in love!!!!!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Chiquis scratched me today for the very first time :'(. he's very nervous about the kittens.

On the other hand, kittens (just Negra and Plomo) seem bored inside that small room and they wanna go out all the time. Today I opened the door and they both (as if the had it all planned) sprinted out of the bedroom before I could even notice. And of course Chiquis was there and Gatito came running and a lot of hissing and puffed up tails...I felt so stupid.

So then Chiquis came to see me when I was doing some work on the computer and I tried to pet him and he scratched me and ran away. I'm sad  I really hoped Chiquis wouldn't copy Gatito's bad habits of scratching and biting hands (not Gatito's fault anyway, he had a difficult life the poor one).

Kittens are doing ok, but I'm a little bit worried about their eyes. I guess I have to be patient.

I'll post more pics soon! :wink


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay for more pics!
Give your Chiquis and Gatito some time to adjust. Kittens are small, fast and smell different. When they finally get used to the sight, sounds and odors of the kittens, then everyone will begin to relax. Until then, things seem a bit ... unsettled ... and that is how your kitties will behave until they *do* settle. It just takes some time.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

More pics


















































Aren't they cute?:love2

Today I started posting some adds to give them up for adoption...I'll miss them so much!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yes you will miss them, but you will also know that youv'e given them a great chance at long and happy lives.. who couldn't turn down those tiger stripes and belly spots...


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

More spotted bellies!!!! *delighted squeals* :love2


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I miss all of the kittens and cats I've fostered. But I feel very good knowing I helped change their life's journey for a better one. You will, too.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

So the day came. Today I said goodbye to all 3 kittens. Plomo and Clavo went with a nice couple who cried when they saw them, and Negra went with a very experienced couple that used to live in a big farm and had 15 cats. 

I shut the door behind them saying goodbye with a smile, and I started to cry. My bf came and we hugged. Then, we went to see Rulos, who is now officially a member of our family: a couple of non-fury mom and dad, and 3 kitties: Don Gatito, Chikis and Rulos. And the memories of our beloved girl Sun who will never be forgotten.

I hope to post pictures of the three boys hanging out together soon...in the meantime, Rulos will have to stay by himself without his brothers and sister...

Thank you all!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Well I'm glad they found good homes and hope they are all fixed. The kittens are adorable.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

Owww, just let me know your address... :love2
I will come over and hug them, even if it is halfway around the world (which it probably is)
But better check my handbag, I am longing to catnap them all. :wink

So much sweetness is unbearable.......
I love them all.

:kittyturn


----------

